# Old country smokers



## wesley33 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have seen a lot of post on here about the old country wrangler but none on the old country ranch hand. I have never owned a smoker before but wanted a decent one to start out with. I would like to stay around 300. I will not be smoking for a lot of people so the size of the smoker does not matter. The ranch hand seemed a lot thicker than others at its price but not as thick as the wrangler. Is this the right choice or should I look elsewhere. Any advice will help. Thanks


----------

